# English Man wants to live in Greece



## Sherpa Jim (May 25, 2010)

Hi to all,

As the title suggests I want to move to Greece and settle there on a permanent basis. I have a son living in Athens who is married to a Greek girl and it has been suggested that this may be a valid reason for me to have permission to stay, is this correct?

I was thinking of gaining employment when I move, but I am unsure if to enter as a person seeking employment or as someone wanting to retire ( I am 57 years of age).

Any suggestions in this area would be welcomed or advice from someone who has been down this route


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that being an EU citizen is as valid a reason as you need. You can work if you want, as well. However, you DO need to register, you can't just show up and start working.

Finding a job in Greece is tough - a lot of people are unemployed and looking for work at present. If you can afford to retire, go for it. Otherwise, be prepared not to be picky or to wait a while before you find anything.


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

Sherpa Jim said:


> Hi to all,
> 
> As the title suggests I want to move to Greece and settle there on a permanent basis. I have a son living in Athens who is married to a Greek girl and it has been suggested that this may be a valid reason for me to have permission to stay, is this correct?
> 
> ...


you can come and stay for as long you want as you will be excersising your right to stay under EU treaty. 

Now regarding finding a job in Greece is very tricky...

if you can give more details as to what short of job you will be looking for and where do you intent to stay e.g. Athens or somewhere else in Greece i may be more helpfull.


----------



## Sherpa Jim (May 25, 2010)

Thanks to wKa & vagtsio for your info'. As regards waiting for work, I can afford to be patient for a while but would prefer to find any kind of customer service role or driving job as I was a professional driver in the UK with a customer service NQV level three. Even if the job was temporary that would be of help. I will be staying in Athens in the Iraklio area but if work was available I would be prepared to move about.


----------

